# Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Mit welcher Methode fangt ihr Eure Barsche ?
An der Küste habe ich gesehen das viele einfach nur am Ende der Schnur ein Blei und einen Seitenarm mit kleinen Twistern.
Beißen auf diese Methode auch Barsche in größeren Seen ?
Oder nehmt ihr nur kleine Twister oder bzw.  Gufis ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Auf Barsch gibts jede menge gute Methoden .
Und fängig sind sie eigentlich alle wenn man die Fische erstmal gefunden hat .
z.B.

Posenrute mit nem dicken Tauwurm

Zocker (besonders von Booten , stegen , Spundwänden also überall wo man fast senkrecht nach unten angelt)

kleine Twister oder noch besser gufis 5 - 8 cm sind gute größen wobei vernünftige Barsche auch deutlich größere Köder nehmen .

Spinner gr. 2-3 , Wobbler bis 7cm kleine Blinker ...

Meine Lieblingsmethode ist aber das Zupfen mit Naturködern .
dafür brauchst nur nen ca. 30 cm langes Vorfach wo du nen Auftriebskörper vor den Haken schaltest , nen Wirbel und nen Laufblei (5gr reichen schon) als Köder nimmt man z.B. nen Teil von nem Tauwurm .
Das wird dann einfach mit ner sensiblen Rute in kleinen Rucken über den grund geführt .
Da kann kein barsch lange wiederstehn !


----------



## Ronen (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Also meine Barscherfolge auf Gufi lassen sehr zu wünschen übrig. Mit Spinner und Tauwurm bekokmm selbst ich ne fette ausbeute hin.

Seit neustem ist mir der Blinker ( Profiblinker ) nen schöne KapitalBarsch Köder geworden! Ab besten mit der silber/roten reflex Folie!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## bennie (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Ich kenn nen absoluten Barsch Hotspot. Da geh ich hin, 2er Mepps, 12er Fireline, ne Straffe Schwarzbarsch Rute und los gehts. Die stehen dann immer an den Seerosenfeldern und am Ufer.... echt flach da aber man fängt ne Menge


----------



## donlotis (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Die meisten Barsche fange ich auf Spinner, die größsten aber mit Wurm auf Grund gelegt oder gezupft.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## schabau (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mit welcher Methode fangt ihr Eure Barsche ?
> An der Küste habe ich gesehen das viele einfach nur am Ende der Schnur ein Blei und einen Seitenarm mit kleinen Twistern.
> Beißen auf diese Methode auch Barsche in größeren Seen ?


Genau so fische ich auf Barsch vom Boot aus (aber auch vom Ufer, falls keine große Hängergefahr besteht) auf größeren Seen. Allerdings montiere ich zwei oder drei Seitenarme, jeder bestückt mit einem kleinen Gufi (ca. 5 cm) mit 2g Bleikopfhaken. Als Beschwerung verwende ich entweder ein Birnenblei geeigneter Größe oder einen größeren Gummifisch.
Montage ablassen bzw. auf den Grund sinken lassen und dann pilken bzw. langsam heranzocken (Uferfischerei). Ich kenne keine erfolgreichere Methode auf die Sachelritter. Selbst gute Hechte habe ich mit dieser Methode schon recht zahlreich gefangen, insbesondere dann, wenn im Sommer die Wassertemperatur hoch ist und die Fische sich in kühlere Tiefen zurückgezogen haben.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## lute (21. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

ich angel  auf flussbarsch im rhein sehr erfolgreich mit wobbler anner spinnrute. am fängigsten hat sich bei mir das model
"fire tiger" von rapala erwiesen.

da issa: 
http://ec3.images-amazon.com/images/P/B0000AXMJG.01-AN9APEYXRHVW0._AA190_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

firetiger dekore sind immer top für Barsch ! :m
ist bei mir sehr Gewässerabhängig, was sich am Gewicht meiner Kunstködertasche wiederspigelt die ich mit rumschleppe ... |rolleyes
An dem einem Gewässer gehen Blinker,Spinner bestens, so sind es am anderen die Gufis ...
tendenziell bevorzuge ich zweifelsohne die Kunstköderangelei und dabei dann auch die Gummitiere ...


----------



## honeybee (21. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Spinnfischen......am liebsten mit Spinnern in Gr.5 in silber-flex
Oder dann GuFi´s von 8 bis 12cm. Farben sind abhängig vom Gewässer. Motoroil und fluogelb-schwarz sind hier die Favoriten.


----------



## Nordangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Je nach Gewässerart angele ich mit kleinen Spinnern, Wobbler, Barschzocker oder Naturködern.

Barschzocker lassen sich aber auch gut vom Ufer führen.
Kann man bei mir auf der Page nachlesen.

Sven


----------



## bazawe (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Mit kleinen Wobblern oder Gufis, sind die Kameraden launisch und wollen keine Kunstköder greife ich zum Tauwurm.


----------



## Der-Hechter (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

ich finde das der gezupfte tauwurm am zuverläsigsten ist und sie den eigentlich, wenn sie denn da sind auch nehmen:m Und ein winziger mistwurm-zipfel fängt so manchen 40+ #6


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Muß es Tauwurm sein,oder gehen auch Dendros?


----------



## Hummer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Dendros gehen auch. Hauptsache, es ist Bewegung im Spiel.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## CyKingTJ (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Ich hab schon tolle Erfolge mit ner Angel gehabt. :m 

Aber mal im Ernst, beste Versuche hatte ich mit Spinner. Auf Blinker und Wobbler nur als Beifang beim Hechtangeln. Beim zocken hatte ich bisher nur kleine Barsche gefangen.

Ansonsten ist Tauwurm immer gut ob auf Grund oder mit Pose.


----------



## Baddy89 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Also ich angle jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren auf die meisten Fische ziemlich erfolgreich, aber mit Barschen hat ich es noch nicht so !

Ab und an sind mir beim Stippen bzw Feederne ein paar Kleine draufgegangen.

Gibt es Seiten bzw Threads, wo man sich darüber informieren kann ? Und ich höre oft vom Zocken ?? Wie geht das?? Also wir haben ein Boot. Aber die Barsche muss man wohl trotzdem finden oder ??

So, sorry für die vielen Anfängerfragen  Aber die Wege zwischen mir und dem Barsch haben sich bislang noch nicht gekreuzt


----------



## bacalo (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Moin moin,

in ruhigen Gewässerabschnitten fische ich am liebsten mit einem 16 gr. Effzett an dessem Ende wird ein ca. 40 cm langes Vorfach versehen mit einem  1/0 Zanderhaken geknüpft. 
Beködert wird der Haken mit einem 5-8 cm totem KöFi 
(auch Mistwürmer gehen gut).
Sowohl am Schwanz als auch am Kopf angeködert, brachte mir diese Methode schon viele leckere Egglie-Filet´s.

Ruckartiges Fischen mit längeren Pausen, 
variable Einholgeschwindigkeiten , 
und Zeit für ne´ Tasse Kaffee und einer Selbstgedrehten|rolleyes .

Petri

bacalo


----------



## Baddy89 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Hmm, ich kenne nur von den anderen Fischarten, dass man spezifische Plätze und mögliche Aufenthaltsorte abfischt.

Ist das bei Barschen nicht so ? Also im Sommer vom Boot sehe ich Barsche abends fast immer zur selben Zeit rauben, aber ich denke immer, dass sie bei den vielen kleinen Fischen (Brut) meinen Köder links liegen lassen und weiterziehen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Also Massenfänge kriegt man am ehesten mit Spinnern. Am besten war hierbei der Mepps Aglia gr3 in Kupfer, teilweise bei jedem Wurf ein Biss, allerdings liegt da die durchschnittsgröße je nach Gewässer bei 15-20 Cm, die richtig dicken Barsche fang ich auf Twister oder kleine Gufis


----------



## Der_Monty (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Tach,

also meine Erfahrung als oller Maasplassen-Angler.

Kleine Barsche beißen wie verrückt auf Dendros als Grundmontage. Größere nehmen meinen Berkley Tiger-Wobbler gerne ins Maul. Grundmontage liegt ruhig im See/Fluß, Wobbler wird in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten eingeholt. 
Ist schon sehr aufregend, wenn man den Wobbler einholt und erst ein paar Meter vor dem Ufer der Barsch angeschwommen kommt und man selbst gespannt ist, ob er zupackt.

Wie so oft, vieles hängt vom Wasser, Wetter und der Laune der Fische ab |supergri 


Gruß.


----------



## sebastian.WAF (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Hallo, zusammen 
ich finde Barsche sind sehr gut mit einem Madenbündel zufangen.


----------



## fischfan112 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

ich angel nur mit kunstködern auf barsche am besten find ich gufi´s und twister(extra tipp:die gufi´s im barschdesign;D)

wenn du mit naturködern angeln willst numm ganz kleine köfi´s so um die 5 cm und biete die an der pose mit nem 8er einzelhaken an


----------



## Carissma (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Würmer gelten allgemein als bevorzugt mit Wurm oder Wurmstücken hast du schonmal eine gute Wahl getroffen


----------



## Drag (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Ich selber beforzuge die Guffi on Relax


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

in etwas flacheren regionen fische ich gerne mit einem 40-60 cm langem vorfachen und einem 6er haken.auf den haken ziehe ich einen halben tauwurm dauvor schalte ich dann ein normales spiner blatt..
hab schon sehr gute erfolge damit gemacht!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

jiggt ihr twister und gufis über den grund beim barsch angeln?? oder holt ihr nur monoton ein??


----------



## Justhon (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Ich will dieses Jahr gezielter auf Barsch gehen, mit Wurm an Pose/gezupft aber auch mit Kunstködern. Was haltet ihr von diesen Hegenen? http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=8636


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Der Link führt zur Startseite


----------



## Justhon (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Oh, tschuldiung für die Unachtsamkeit|supergri|supergri

Jetz aber: http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=8636

Edit: Geht immer noch nicht.... naja auf jeden Fall findet mans unter Barschzocker und dann Unterkategorie Hegenen


----------



## hackebeil (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

also ich fang die barsche immer dann wenn ich keinen haben will....
ansonsten kleiner spinner getuned mit etwas roten garn oder tauwurm mit spiro durch den see ziehen


----------



## Dupree (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Am liebsten mit kleinen Twistern, Spinnern oder Wobblern!

Aber es geht auch sehr gut mit Maden, Würmern und kleinen Fischchen.

Beim Spinnangeln nehme ich nie höhre Schnüre als 0,22er und beim angeln mit Wurm, Made etc. nie höher als 0,20er

Ob ihr oder du jetzt Grund oder Posenangeln bevorzugt, weiß ich nicht, ich angel eigentlich lieber auf Grund mit einer feinen Feederrute


----------



## Zerberus (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Hi
Bei uns funktioniert es super wenn man von einer Brücke mit einem am Seitenarm befestigtem kleinen fisch zupft!!

Zerbi

---------------------------------
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## mickey finn (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Ich würds mit nem langsam sinkendem spiro und nem ganz kleinen jig versuchen!!!


----------



## Tobias Westgardt (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

hollo ich hab immer viel erfolg mit spinnern hab schon ma 75kg an einem tag gefangen alles mit spinnern


mfg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

also ich angel am liebsten auf barsch, entweder mit na leichten spinnrute mit spinnern und twistern oder mit einer leichten rute mit dendros und köderfischen, mal mit pose mal auf grund. hängt vom gewässer ab.
aber in letzter zeit angel ich am bach auch gerne mit na freelining.montage, also ohne wirbel nur mit paar bleischroten!
vlg


----------



## Baitbuster (20. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

bei mir geht es entweder mit kleinen spinnern am besten in Silber oder Bronze, oder mit einer feinen pose einem schönen wurm,

dann an die schilfkante die pose setzen am besten noch in der abendzeit und los gehts#6#6


----------



## Living Dead (20. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*



Tobias Westgardt schrieb:


> hollo ich hab immer viel erfolg mit spinnern hab schon ma 75kg an einem tag gefangen alles mit spinnern
> 
> 
> mfg



an einem stück 75kg ? = )


----------



## rotauge88 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

auch geteilt in viele kleine stücke sehr schwer vorstellbar? komma verrutscht?


----------



## Esoxfreund (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Zitat : 75 kilo Barsche an einem Tag mit Spinner   


Ne sonst ist aber alles klar ?  |supergri 

Dat Wasser muß ja bluten bei dir und das Eisen pflügt nur so durchs Wasser,könnt wetten die Hechte und Zander zählst du erst gar nicht.... Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Was haltet ihr von meiner Methode,die ich Dienstag ausprobieren möchte?


Der See ist im Schnitt 2,50m tief.Ich wollte mit ner kleinen Pose und Rotwurm fischen.Diese wollte ich im Mittelwasser anbiten.Also treiben lassen und "Strecke" machen.

Ist Die Methode und Tiefeneinstellung oki,oder habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich?


Vielen Dank im voraus
stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von meiner Methode,die ich Dienstag ausprobieren möchte?
> 
> 
> Der See ist im Schnitt 2,50m tief.Ich wollte mit ner kleinen Pose und Rotwurm fischen.Diese wollte ich im Mittelwasser anbiten.Also treiben lassen und "Strecke" machen.
> ...


 


kann mir niemand darauf eine antwort geben??|kopfkrat


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Hm, ich nicht.

Aber ich fange mine Barsch ganz einfach so:
Korkpose 3Gr. Vorfach so um die 18-20er Schnur, 10er Haken und einen schönen Wurm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

und in welcher tiefe um diese jahreszeit?|kopfkrat


----------



## Francis80 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

auf wurm und am grund. meistens beifang wenn ich auf aal angle!

gruss aus donaustauf
Francis80


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

der barsch ist doch kein grundfisch-oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Francis80 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Tja dann angle doch mal in der donau mit grundmontage und wurm!!!!!

wirst mal sehen was da alles an den haken geht.#d

gruss
Francis80


----------



## Döbelfischer (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

nichtnur bei euch in Bayern 

Wurm auf Grund, wenn die Pose hin- und hermacht ohne runterzugehen ist es das typische Zeichen dafür, dann hast du einen Fußgänger mit großen Scheren dran,der nach dem Bewundern wieder zurückdarf ins Wasser um da den nächsten Wurm zu mopsen ...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

also ich habe eine neue technik für mich entwickelt, die mir sehr gut gefällt. ich war letztens aal angeln, ich habe eine rute mit tiroler höltzl und nem tauwurm ausgelegt, also es war ne durchlaufmontage, zur bisserkennung hatte ich nen elektrischen bissanzeiger. doch die aale wollten nich kommen, aber ich fing ein brasch anch dem anderen. im durschnitt 30 cm groß. Und komischer weiße kamen bei mir nur barsche und keine anderen beifänge...
das is zwar keine ganz neue technik, aber so hab ich noch nie auf barsch geangelt


----------



## Justhon (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Was meint ihr, wenn ich Tauwürmer zupfen will, welche Hakengröße sollte ich nehmen? (Die Fische sollen jetz nicht DIE Monster sein, aber schon ca 25cm!

Und, reicht meine Rute mit 5-25g WG in 270m?

Gruß Justus


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

also ich würde 4-8er haken nehmen, ich persönlich nehm nen 6er
die rute sollte auf jeden fall recht straff sein, das wg is so in ordnung finde ich


----------



## Justhon (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

Okay, ich werds mal versuchen, zur Not habe ich noch ne alte Abu Garcia mit 10-30g und 1,90m, mein altes Schätzchen



Sind Barsche eigentlich auch Nachtaktive Jäger, sprich: 
Würde sich Spinnfischen/Würmerzuppeln auch nachts oder in der Dämmerung lohnen?

MfG Justus


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr Barsche ?*

würmer zuppeln lohnt sich auf jeden fall nachts. ich fange abends und in der dämmerung meine größten barsche. damit du beim zuppeln den köder besser kontrollieren und führen kannst würde ich auf jeden fall ne länge von mind. 2,40 m nehmmen


----------



## Benderdickefischer (5. Juni 2022)

Also ich bevorzuge immer einen fetten Wurm, den ich dann ganz einfach ein bis zwei Meter vom Ufer mit ner kleinen Pose z. B neben Schilf werfe. Dann gucke icher auf die Pose und halte eig. Die angel auch immer in der Hand,ziehe beim biss nur hoch und zack... 30ger Barsch 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und noch viel Anglerglück


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Juni 2022)

Benderdickefischer
Willkommen im Anglerboard. Bei den Beiträgen sollte man aufs Datum schauen, diese Frage wurde im Jahr 2006 gestellt.


----------



## thanatos (5. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> diese Frage wurde im Jahr 2006


Danke für´s noch mal " Vorkramen " habe mir die Beiträge durch gelesen -" Ich mach das so und Ich mach das so "
ja interessant aber auch amüsant - als alter Angler kann ich nur dazu beitragen - kein Fisch ist so einfach 
mit vielen Methoden zu fangen wie der Barsch - nu kommt aber das  Aber - kein Fisch kann einen so 
in Verzweiflung bringen wie dieses köstliche Mistvieh - Beispiel 1- man steht auf dem Eis und tuckst -
es tut sich nichts - man kurbelt hoch und die großen Barsche verfolgen den Tuckser bis an die Oberfläche -
man versucht´s mit Wurm - das gleiche Spiel - und das über Stunden .
Beispiel 2 - man wirft den Black Furie und sie verfolgen ihn bis sie sich bald die Nase am Kahn oder Ufer stoßen 
aber keiner fasst zu egal was du ran hängst . 
Beispiel 3 - erster Wurf = erster Barsch  und jeder Wurf ein Neuer du kannst nur entscheiden mitnehmen 
oder zurück . 
68 Jahre Anglererfahrungen - jetzt könnte ich euch X -Erfolgsmethoden und Köder vorschlagen - mit denen ich 
aber auch geschneidert habe .
Nun zum Schluß verrate ich noch die Stelle wo ich die Größten hinter meinem Blinker gesehen habe -
( weil ich selbst nicht mehr hinkomme ) am Ostende des Vicken in Schweden direkt am Eingang des 
Göthakanals an der kleinen Insel - man bekommt dort auch ein Quartier und ein Boot - Anfang 
September auch eine Sense mitnehmen die Pilze stehen da so dicht das man den Boden nicht mehr sieht .


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (5. Juni 2022)

Ich habe den Winter über hier bei mir unter den Stegen im Hafen Barsche stehen die belächeln Kunstköder jeder Art nur noch
Der Barsch macht sich noch nicht einmal die Mühe und schwimmt auf den Kunstköder zu, er dreht sich gelangweilt weg
Und das sind hier bei mir Barsche um die 50 cm, aber die sind ja nicht umsonst so alt geworden 
Selbst ein Köderfisch oder Wurm am DS wird nicht hastig geschluckt, der wird erst beobachtet und dann wird ganz vorsichtig gebissen
Spürt er einmal Widerstand oder schöpft anderen Verdacht lässt er gleich wieder los
Das ist heute so krass gegenüber früher, das Wasser ist hier so klar geworden, man kann bis zu 3 meter tief schauen
Und dann gibt es in der Maas wieder große Barsche da glaubt man es hätte ein Hecht gebissen, die ballern mit aller Gewalt auf einen Kunstköder, so unterschiedlich reagieren Barsche und lassen sich eben auch so individuell zu fangen


----------



## thanatos (6. Juni 2022)

manche lassen sich gar nicht fangen - hatte mal eine Einzelgänger mit festem Standort - hat der mich 
Zeit gekostet - wenn ich endlich aufgegeben habe , hab ich ihm den Köder einfach in seine Ecke geworfen 
und schwupp hat er ihn weggeschnappt - letztendlich hat er gewonnen - ich habe aufgegeben .


----------



## ragbar (13. Juni 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> letztendlich hat er gewonnen - ich habe aufgegeben .


Gab Zeiten,da wäre er ganz legal auf das im Angeladen aus dem Köderfischaquarium erworbene Moderlieschen...Halt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Juni 2022)

Moin moin, 
Wo erlaubt(Barschhegen oder mehrfach Haken), Gufi 7cm am 10g Kopf und 15-20cm darüber, einen 7cm Gufi am Dropshothaken.
Da kannst ware Sternstunden erleben und du findest die Punker recht schnell.
Aber bitte immer vorher erkundigen,  ob das am Gewässer erlaubt ist. 
Fettes Petri.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Juni 2022)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das Donkey-Rig, bestehend aus 2 kleinen Gummifischen. Sieht so aus wie eine ganz normale Gummifisch-Montage, bloß mit Seitenzweig.
In den 80igern habe ich Barsche am besten mit kleinen Spinnern mit roter Reflexfolie gefangen oder mit fingerlangem Barschnachwuchs am Einzelhaken...


----------

